
Trademark Application for “Libra”, Facebook’s Cryptocurrency - will_brown
http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4808:40h85r.2.1
======
will_brown
Looks like they already registered the TM (without a logo). Filed 2014 and
registered 2016. It is odd they claim the use of the mark was first used in
commerce with the 2014 application date.

[http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4808:40h...](http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4808:40h85r.3.26)

